# HELP, my computer screen is too dark...



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been having a problem with my computer lately. For some reason the screen is too dark. It almost seems like somehow a dark filter has been put inside my monitor against the glass. Often times the darkness consists of horizontal bands from 1/8" to 1" wide. Some sites though come up brighter than others. This situation is starting to drive me nuts. The only thing I know how to do is to go to the "little wheel" on the monitor to adjust your settings and I have the brightness turned up all the way, but it's still too dark. 

Can anybody give me some simple pointers to fix this situation. I don't think the monitor itself is blown because some sites come up basically fine. 
FWIW, I'm running Windows ME. 

Thanks 
-Da Fonz


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You didn't say how old your monitor is, but I'm guessing you've had it for a while. What you describe is a symptom of component degradation. That's when the various electrical components (resisters, capacitors, diodes, etc.) in the monitor begin to go bad. No doubt, some component inside your monitor is either marginal or has failed altogether.

If you take your monitir in to get repaired they probably won't track down the exact problem, they'll most likely just adjust the pots inside of the monitor. Those adjustments allow coarse adjustments for most of the adjustments you have control over, including brightness. Those pot adjustments are sort of like little plastic screws. On some monitors those adjustments are accessible from the outside through holes, so you can make those coarse adjustments without even opening your monitor.

The adjustments are normally made with little plastic screwdrivers, called "diddle sticks". You can get them at Radio Shack and other electrical suppliers. Electrical techs use diddle sticks because of the shock hazard inside of the monitor. If you try to adjust your monitor with diddle sticks BE CAREFUL, voltages exist in CRT monitors that literally can kill you.

Of course, the ultimate solution will be to replace the monitor.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Nevada, the monitor is 6 years old, so maybe it is starting to fail. I was thinking of just replacing my whole computer set up since all the components are at least 6+ years old. Do you have any suggestions for a decent place to get a home computer system {monitor, hard drive, printer} ??
All I do on a computer is surf and read e-mail etc. so I don't need anything too special.

Thanks 
-Da Fonz


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Fonzie said:


> Do you have any suggestions for a decent place to get a home computer system {monitor, hard drive, printer}


I buy most all computer & networking gear I use a Fry's Electronics. I always wait for a sale. If you don't have one local you can try at Frys.com. You can also find good deals at tigerdirect.com and geeks.com.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Fonzie said:


> Thanks Nevada, the monitor is 6 years old, so maybe it is starting to fail. I was thinking of just replacing my whole computer set up since all the components are at least 6+ years old. Do you have any suggestions for a decent place to get a home computer system {monitor, hard drive, printer} ??
> All I do on a computer is surf and read e-mail etc. so I don't need anything too special.


There's nothing wrong with a 6-year-old computer if it still does what you need it to do. If that's the case, I'd suggest you keep the computer, and replace just the monitor.

If you're near a city of any size, you can probably get a used 15" or 17" CRT (with a picture tube, not LCD) monitor for practically nothing; check craigslist.com to see if they have listings for your area, or check whatever online classifieds you have locally. If you want an LCD monitor, check the same places, or Ebay.

If you do need/want to replace the computer, let someone else spend the money for a new one, and buy a used one that's 1/2 as fast for 1/10 the price.

-Dan


----------

